# best 5in1 hdmi splitter



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi

out of these 2 5in1 hdmi splitters what would be the better overall switcher to use
E-SDS UHD [email protected] HDMI Switch ,5x1 HDMI Switch vs xolorspace smartooo 23051 @60hz

need it for the best audio and resolution for 65e6v oled tv
with sky q box virginmedia v6 box buzzbox xls 3000 android box
ps4 pro
xbox one x console
nvidia shield console
sony ux800 4k player
pc
wii u

which one has the best update specs thanks:surprise::sn:0:nerd2:


----------

